# 180 Lawn tractor developed a whine in the transaxle



## lazyd (Oct 13, 2011)

So, our JD 180 Lawn Tractor transaxle started to whine and is getting louder! Is it worth rebuilding the transaxle or should I replace it? Can it be replaced by a 185 Hydro axle??? Just thought I would get some feedback before I tear into it. It's been a Good mower. I hate to give up on it! Thanks--------Bill


----------



## lazyd (Oct 13, 2011)

OK, maybe a False alarm. After I got the platform off, I found an idler pully that is DRY. I hope that is the bad noise I'm gettin'.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

I JUST replaced my idlers.. 1 blew apart while in use.. no noise, except for the split second before it blew. lol.
U had better check the trans.. most makers used PLASTIC gears.. & w/o fluid they get hot, brittle & eventually break..


----------



## lazyd (Oct 13, 2011)

I can't find anyway to check the oil level in that transaxle...??? I don't have a owners manual. Anybody know where to look ??


----------



## lazyd (Oct 13, 2011)

I put a New idler pulley on and it didn't stop the growl. I guess I am back to thinking the Transaxle is going out.
Does anyone know if a 185 Hydro unit will bolt in to my 180 with gear drive ???? Thanks


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

I don't think there is a way to check the oil.. most of them are sealed..
Kinda like your cars rear-end..


----------



## lazyd (Oct 13, 2011)

thepumpguysc said:


> I don't think there is a way to check the oil.. most of them are sealed..
> Kinda like your cars rear-end..


Great. I really don't think adding oil is gonna help this thing anyway. I think it is too late!
As long as I'm changing the transaxle, I would rather put a hydro unit in it. How can I find out if it will bolt in ?? I was hoping someone on this Forum would jump in here...???


----------



## lazyd (Oct 13, 2011)

So, I have been doing alot of research on the 5 speed transaxle in our 180 lawn tractor. It is a Peerless 801 (I'm pretty sure) I took it apart and found a bearing/bushing on the center shaft. It went out and wore clear into the aluminum housing. But, as I am looking at it, I see a bigger narrower space in the housing that looked like a sealed bearing would fit. I found a used one off my Versatile swather canvas roller and popped one of the seals off so new grease could get in it. Put it back together, run it, no more growl and we have mowed the lawn twice now. I drilled and tapped a hole in the case so now I can keep it pumped full of grease. I'll run it till it blows I guess cuz I can't seem to find another transaxle for it.


----------

